# Tax Return - Personal Pension



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Left my Tax Return late this year but no big deal as I fill it in online. Just about to submit the return when I noticed the section on relief against pension contributions.

I've not got a pension through my employer, just a personal pension which I started as soon as I turned 18 many many moons ago, I opted out of SERPS given the advice at the time. I've had a quick read but it's late and the brain has switched off. Can I claim relief on my personal pension, if so what do I need to fill in and where? Also I've never thought about the pension aspect before so can I claim relief for previous tax years?

Thanks


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

IIRC I'm pretty sure you should be gettting tax relief automatically.
ie, as an example you're paying Â£200 a month into your personal pension,l you should be getting Â£280 a month credited into it.

I know thats what happens with my personal pension. Â 

You should also be getting a one off payment into your pension plan from the Gov't as you are contracted out of Serps.
This is shown seperatley on mine and normally gets credited in around Nov time.


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

You'll get some tax relief automatically - at the standard rate, and as NickP said, it'll be done by your pension provider. If you're a higher rate tax payer however, you can claim further relief, which is offset against the tax you are due to pay. Just enter on the form the total value of the contributions you've made and the tax office (or software, if you're doing it online) will work it out for you. The thumping great book of guidance they send with the self-assessment form should let you know whether you can claim for earlier years - it's not something I've had to do.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Cheers 

In the cold light of day it all made sense. Entered my gross contributions which I've forgotten to do on previous forms :-[
Phoned the tax office and seems I should get something back through the errors and mistakes provision so not so bad.

Last year I ended up owing Â£300 or so, this year using my own car for work I'm owed Â£1300, result. ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My missus had a tax bill through for a couple of hundred pounds but when she queried it, it had something to do with her not putting her contributions to her employer pension in.

Got it sorted out and now she has a whole Â£1.80 back. I think we'll splash out.


----------



## harryHR (10 d ago)

You may be able to claim tax relief on your personal pension contributions if you are a UK taxpayer. This means that you can reduce your tax bill by the amount of your pension contributions, up to certain limits.
To claim tax relief on your personal pension contributions, you will need to include this information on your tax return. If you are filing your tax return online, you can typically do this by entering your pension contributions under the "Pensions and life assurance" section of the tax return form.
You may also be able to claim tax relief on your personal pension contributions for previous tax years. In general, you can claim tax relief on contributions made in the last four tax years. However, there are limits on the amount of tax relief you can claim, and the rules can be complex, so it may be helpful to seek the advice of a tax professional if you have questions about claiming tax relief on your personal pension contributions.


----------

